# 243 Brass Problem



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

So I have been having problems with my 243 brass, it is not seating properly in my CVA Optima Elite. I have trimmed the cases down to 2.035" from approx. 2.045" as recommended by Hornady's 8th Edition. I have no idea why they are not chambering properly after being sized and going through all the proper steps. Have any of y'all had a problem like this and fixed it ? Any input helps, oh and by the way, the reloading equipment i am using is a single stage Lee press with all Lee components. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

inspect your chamber and make sure there is nothing in it.

Did it start suddenly? or build up over time.

Where is the shoulder lengths sitting? Are those dimensions correct. It headspaces on the shoulder not on the case mouth.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are two things to look at. First get a 45ACP (any pistol casing that will fit over the mouth and rest on the shoulder will work) casing and your caliper. Put the 45casing over the top of an unresized 253 casing now measure the length of the base of the 243 to the base of the 45 casing. Now measure the web of the casing in a few spots. Make sure you put those measurements on paper. Now resize the casing like you normally do. Then take the same measurements again. Did they get smaller? One other thing I have to ask is do your fired casings fit back into the camber and let you close your rifle?

If the once fired casings do not fit in your chamber is crooked. That is very rare. You may just have to adjust your die to allow it to work the brass a little more. Your original post never said if it first time reloading these casings for this rifle or if it was something that got worse. You may need a small base die for your rifle. I would try to work out what you are using first.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

How do factory rounds chamber. If they are fine then it may be an issue with your dies. I personally have not had good luck with Lee rifle dies I have had 2-3 sets that were oversized and would not size the case down properly. Smoke the neck and shoulder of a sized case and chamber it. If it gets scraped off your cases are not being sized enough in that area. Generally I find if a case will not chamber all the way or is a tight fit it is because the base isn't getting sized enough. Also note that some presses have enough flex that if the die is seated as per instructions (Touch the shellholder then back of 1/4 turn) They will not size far enough down on the base.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a sizing issue. I would look more to die set up or the press than the actual die.

I have switched over to almost all Lee equipment after owning mostly RCBS, but I am picky as to what equipment. For their presses I would only recommend the classic cast iron press, I have personally seen broken and sprung Lee presses that were made out of their cheaper metal, whatever it is (aluminum or something).

Tighten the die down to the face of the shellholder and then usually 1/4 to 1/2 turn more for full length resizing, the directions are in the die box.

Also, mic your fired cases. If a chamber is too oversized you may be working the brass so much with a single firing/resizing it is becoming too hard to actually resize.


----------



## bigedp51 (Jun 9, 2011)

"Why not Minot" (old AF joke about a SAC Minot assignment and freezing to death working on B-52s) MAC 69-73

Below is a .243 Go gauge and a RCBS Precision Mic, the go gauge is minimum head space and used as a "zero" reference point.
A box of 100 new .243 cases were between minus - .001 to -.009 meaning smaller than minimum head space, fired cases were "plus" + .002 or two thousandths longer than minimum head space.










When full length resizing if you do not adjust the resizing down far enough you can actually make your cases "LONGER".

If you adjust your die down too far you will make your cases too short and increase chances of having a case head separation.

When full length resizing, you want the shoulder of the case to move -.001 to -.002 "smaller than "YOUR" chambers head space or the distance from the bolt face to the datum line on the cartridge case.

You are not pushing the shoulder (white datum line) back far enough and the shoulder is keeping the bolt from closing.










Only once in over 40 years of reloading was the resizing die too long and would not push the shoulder back on a Czechoslovakian made Mauser in .270 Winchester. In that case I simpley lapped the shell holder until the cartridge would would fit this tight chamber. (silly metric goof up)

Below, this shell holder is .003 smaller or shorter than the standard of .125 (.122)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice that the OP has not been back since the original post to share some of his findings.


----------



## bigedp51 (Jun 9, 2011)

farmerj said:


> Nice that the OP has not been back since the original post to share some of his findings.


 He is in the Air Force, he is either on duty or getting drunk, cut the kid a break.
Yokota AFB Japan 69-73
Beer was .60 cents a six pack, booze was $1.75 a fifth and cigeretts were .17 a pack.
When off duty we put our Viking helmets on and went down town and tried to pilaged and drink our way through over 187 bars just off base.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

bigedp51 said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > Nice that the OP has not been back since the original post to share some of his findings.
> ...


waah.

I am prior military too. Like he can't come back in 30 days and say, "hey thanks everyone".


----------



## bigedp51 (Jun 9, 2011)

farmerj said:


> waah.
> 
> I am prior military too. Like he can't come back in 30 days and say, "hey thanks everyone".


 Or he could be out filling sandbags working his tail off along some flooded river.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

bigedp51 said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > waah.
> ...


Active Air Force wouldn't do that unless it was directly on base.

The NATIONAL GUARD would if activated.

Difference being federal vs state service.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So working and getting drunk is all you AF folks have to do?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd just like to know the resolution or what's not working as I reload and shoot the. 243 too


----------



## Betterluckytg (Jul 19, 2011)

FWIW, and IMHO, Dakotashooter2 nailed it. I've had to adjust the sizing die past the ram TDC for several rifles over the years. Never have had to reduce the height of a shellholder though. Not that it matters, but I've been reloading since 1958... you know how that goes, maybe I haven't had 53 years experience, but rather one year's experience, 53 times... ;-) And no, I don't regard myself as a guru.


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry for the loooooooooooooooooooong time it tool me to reply. I had to get out of reloading and sell most of my guns. And well outta sight outta mind. sorry


----------

